# Ever run out of screen wash?



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's the answer:

......... an element of caution is advised!!!

*edit** PEOPLE AT WORK - YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED **edit*

http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kwaTTro said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> ......... an element of caution is advised!!!
> 
> http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


I can honestly say I have never ran out of screen wash but i plan to start to :lol:


----------



## richlau (Oct 18, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> ......... an element of caution is advised!!!
> 
> http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


Think the caution should have been a hard warning!! Just opened it up at work :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

barsteward! :lol: :lol:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

If you shake it very quickly up & down the nipple becomes detached !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

UK225 said:


> If you shake it very quickly up & down the nipple becomes detached !


  OMG I'd better check :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just going to empty my screen wash....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ratty said:


> Just going to empty my screen wash....


Take your time she is on her way round to mine as we speak


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Think I might need to clean the inside of the windscreen now!!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hehe - great fun! :wink: Just a shame I can't see their faces [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Hehe - great fun! :wink: Just a shame I can't see their faces [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


I bet thats not what she is thinking :lol: :lol:


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

lol excellent


----------

